# 100-400mm II in Stock - USA?



## Renato (Dec 27, 2014)

Looking to buy this gem urgently. Is it in Stock anywhere?


----------



## candc (Dec 27, 2014)

canon price watch is a good place to start looking.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161481385106?item=161481385106&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true

last one it says?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 27, 2014)

Renato said:


> Looking to buy this gem urgently. Is it in Stock anywhere?


 
Canon is out of stock, and so are most dealers, the pmi deal on ebay says "Sold 1st +2nd Lot-Message us-priority list next batch." So they apparently do not actually have any.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 27, 2014)

I see that Camera Canada has them in stock for $2400 CAD, which is about $2064 US, and you get a USA / Canada warranty card.

Call them and find out about shipping cost, but it should not cost more than $2199 US overall. Beware that your credit card company may add a surcharge.

Best Buy has them listed on ebay, and some stores may have them, you can check local stores online.


----------



## Renato (Dec 28, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I see that Camera Canada has them in stock for $2400 CAD, which is about $2064 US, and you get a USA / Canada warranty card.
> 
> Call them and find out about shipping cost, but it should not cost more than $2199 US overall. Beware that your credit card company may add a surcharge.
> 
> Best Buy has them listed on ebay, and some stores may have them, you can check local stores online.



Great, thanks I will call them tomorrow to find out if they "really" have them in stock. Every place that had the item in "stock" has been a fake. So far nobody has them is stock so it is a must to call them first.

Have you used them before, and are they reliable?

Do you know what kind of surcharge is typical when you buy with master card. My card currency is dollars.

Thanks again!


----------



## Renato (Dec 28, 2014)

candc said:


> canon price watch is a good place to start looking.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161481385106?item=161481385106&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true
> 
> last one it says?


Thanks but they do not have them in stock. I contacted them four days ago when they showed 2 in stock but really they did not have any. They thought that next batch may arrive in 5 to 10 days.

Cheers!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2014)

Renato said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > canon price watch is a good place to start looking.
> ...


 
I'd definitely put in a order from one of the dealers. Adorama seems to get a good supply. You can cancel in the event that you find a lens in stock. Otherwise, the next batch may also sell out.

Its typical for a new and popular product to sell out. Canon thought that they had enough made, but the popularity has been outstanding.


----------



## Renato (Dec 29, 2014)

Renato said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > canon price watch is a good place to start looking.
> ...



I just called Camera Canada: as suspected they "really" do not have it in stock. It is back ordered.


----------



## Renato (Dec 31, 2014)

Finally I received an email from Camera Canada with the good news that they had one lens that was not sold since the buyer could not complete the order. First I tried to purchase it with my Master Card and the sale did not go through since they do not accept international credit cards. Second I tried with my PayPal account and again the sale did not go through because I wanted the lens shipped to the USA but PayPal would not allow it since my credit card was confirmed with my address in Ecuador. Finally I had my son who lives in the USA purchase the lens with his PayPal account and have the lens shipped to his home address, no other shipping possibilities were acceptable to PayPal. I hate PayPal..

So it looks like I will be taking some bird pictures in Ecuador with the new 100-400mm II soon.

Also it seemed like there were no more lens in stock at this time, but it would be wise to send them an email just in case. 

Thanks to all and specially to Kedar and Joe Todd from Canada Camera for all the special considerations and help to get this lens on my hands. Yes, I would recommend them and specially now that the exchange rate is favorable and their prices have not gone up.


----------



## RGF (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't need it right away (and don't have the funds readily available - 7DM2 to be delivered tomorrow).

I hope to have one a few months.


----------



## Monchoon (Dec 31, 2014)

Renato said:


> Finally I received an email from Camera Canada with the good news that they had one lens that was not sold since the buyer could not complete the order. First I tried to purchase it with my Master Card and the sale did not go through since they do not accept international credit cards. Second I tried with my PayPal account and again the sale did not go through because I wanted the lens shipped to the USA but PayPal would not allow it since my credit card was confirmed with my address in Ecuador. Finally I had my son who lives in the USA purchase the lens with his PayPal account and have the lens shipped to his home address, no other shipping possibilities were acceptable to PayPal. I hate PayPal..
> 
> So it looks like I will be taking some bird pictures in Ecuador with the new 100-400mm II soon.
> 
> ...



Great to hear, hope you enjoy your lens. I have dealt with Joe and Kedar before and have nothing but good things to say about them and Canada Camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 31, 2014)

Most credit card companies and paypal included will not let you ship a item to a address that is different from that of the registered account holder.

The reason is simple, the millions of credit card numbers from accounts that have been stolen thru recent hacks.

Those who have access to stolen accounts order items for shipment to a different address. It did not take banks and paypal long to realize that they lost millions by doing this.

The solution is to register a alternate address with your bank for your credit card. Then use that address when you order. If a business does not take international credit cards, that is their decision, also based on experience.

If your bank cannot register a alternate address in the US, it is still possible, but complicated, and sending the funds to family in the USA is a better solution.

Sometimes you can wire funds to a seller internationally, but not all want to fool with that.

Generally, paying by Western Union works in sending money world wide and it converts to local currency.


----------



## slclick (Jan 1, 2015)

Just got an email from Esther at Profeel, they will have it in a day or two.


----------

